# Fluval 205 pipes, size help



## chilled84 (15 Feb 2010)

I want to change my riged hoses for smooth clear one to acomadate some nice glassware.

Are they as follows
205 filter ( 14.5mm diameter? )


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2010)

Any body help me here? trying to get the right pipes to fit some glassware, Not got the glass where yet thou.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I want to change my riged hoses for smooth clear one to acomadate some nice glassware.
> 
> Are they as follows
> 205 filter ( 14.5mm diameter? )




Matey 

Can you measure the internal diameter of the rubber shroud that fits over the shut off valves on the filter unit.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2010)

that i will do tommorow, Can you keep an eye on my post?


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2010)

Regular 16 or 17mm hosing fits the Fluval 205, so you can replace the rigid hosing with that.

17mm glassware is generally a lot more fragile than 12mm so be careful!


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2010)

any links to where i can obtain both?


----------



## JamesM (16 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> any links to where i can obtain both?


AE


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> that i will do tommorow, Can you keep an eye on my post?




No probs mate - how this then   

Do you want a glass inlet / outlet or just the outlet. My outlet was off Ebay, I will check where I purchased it from and let you know.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2010)

Just the outlets to be onist, Not that rich lol. But there is no need for inlets to be onist as my standard ones work great realy.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Just the outlets to be onist, Not that rich lol. But there is no need for inlets to be onist as my standard ones work great realy.



Leave it with me - I am on the job   .

Regards
Paul.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Feb 2010)

Excellent work.


----------

